# Looking for a "Tudor Rose" Mason



## zanes_antiques (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm looking for a "Tudor Rose" Mason Jar to go with my Tudor Rose Immerser Cap. If you aren't familiar with what I'm talking about, I have included a photo of what a Tudor Rose is. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## georgeoj (Jan 30, 2008)

The Tudor Rose masons do come up for sale on eBay from time to time. They do not usually have the correct lid on them. I would just wait for a nice one to show up. You have the part that is hard to get.
 George


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jan 30, 2008)

I dug 5 of these out of the cellar of an 1850's house. I sold 3 and gave one to my dad and traded one to my brother. When my bro informed me he was thinking of selling his, I told him I wouldn't mind having it back. He gave it to me for Christmas this year.


----------



## idigjars (Jan 31, 2008)

Zane, that is a GREAT looking lid and GREAT embossing.  Much better with the pickle pusher on it than without.   If you don't see that jar on ebay soon you could email John Hathaway (ME2ID on ebay), he might have one for sale.    Thanks for sharing the pics and good luck with your hunt.                        Paul


----------



## cookie (Jan 31, 2008)

Zane-I once bought a jar from Hathaway...he sent me a damaged jar....I sent him e-mails trying to get situation resolved...never heard  anything  back...I will never buy from him again....John


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 2, 2008)

WOW! I just saw one of those Tudor Rose Lids on Ebay sell for 182 bucks.


----------



## idigjars (Feb 3, 2008)

Cookie I'm sorry to hear that about John Hathaway.  

 I understand an issue like that would sure make you not want to deal with somebody again.   I have been dealing with John Hathaway for 40 years since I was a kid.  Bought and sold hundreds of jars with him and never had a problem.  If there was something I didn't like I just returned it and got a refund.

 Anyway, Zane, here is a link to a new post for a Tudor Rose and it looks like it's a ball blue/darker aqua color and looks whittled to me which would be pretty good.  Embossing looks good.  

 Good luck if you bid on it.   It doesn't have the correct lid so I would think it shouldn't go for anymore than $70 tops?   The lid you have is way more tougher to find than the jar is.

 Good luck all in digging, hunting, for or buying for your collection.

 Best regards!    Paul 

 Here's the link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Tudor-Rose-Snowflake-Mason-Jar_W0QQitemZ110220956432QQihZ001QQcategoryZ892QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## idigjars (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello, here is a listing for a clear tudor rose mason.  It starts at $9.99.  Still no bids on the blue colored example in the previous post, it has one day left.  The blue example starts at $19.99.

 Good Luck bidding.                                 Paul 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Tudor-Rose-Quart-with-Matching-Zinc-Lid_W0QQitemZ260208382717QQihZ016QQcategoryZ892QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## zanes_antiques (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey Paul,

    Thanks for the "heads-up". I just bought one listed on an antiques shop's website for $20. Not a bad deal. I'll get a photo up sometime soon. I'm thinking about getting another for my dad and a friend to whom I gave caps to also.
    I'm almost willing to bet that the clear one is more scarce than aqua. What do you think?


----------



## idigjars (Feb 11, 2008)

I think the clear is tougher than the aqua even though the redbook lists the aqua a little higher in value.  I think all old glass is tougher to find in clear than aqua.    

 Congrats on your buy, that's a really good price.  I bet that jar looks really cool with that great lid on it.   That's an awesome looking lid, just perfect!      Take care,   Paul


----------

